# Goats & Alcohol



## Heidi's_Goats (Mar 21, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with their goats drinking alcoholic beverages?

I made some of the "hard lemonade" on the Country Families forum and discarded the lemons in my compost pile. My husband did some research and said that yeast can only live in up to 15% (30 proof) alcohol so it probably is not higher than that.

I only let my wether get ahold of 1 slice. He LOVED it.  I thought I would post on here to find out if it was okay or a boo boo. I know he has a hard stomach. He got into some latex paint when we were painting out house. No reactions to that.

Thanks,
Heidi


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Alcohol is a naturally occuring substance, and a small amount like you describe couldn't hurt him . . . make him feel like putting on some soft music maybe  .

Makes me think of that old National Geographic or Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom show I saw as a kid . . . a tree was dropping very ripe fermented fruit, and several kinds of animals, including an elephant and some baboons, were drunk from eating them. I remember a couple of tipsy birds, too.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

If the goat accidentally got the lemon, I wouldn't worry about it. I would not intentionally give alcohol or any other recreational drug to a goat or other animal.


----------

